# "Ugglan" (The Owl) - PDF template



## Chris Parson (Jun 10, 2013)

Here we go! This is my first design and I hope that you want to try and make it. If you print it in 100% on a A4 paper, you should get the measurement right. 

All the best!


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you for this!


----------



## Chris Parson (Jun 10, 2013)

pmamolosr said:


> Thank you for this!


You are very welcome. I’ve had so much use of the knowledge on this forum so it feels great to be able to participate and contribute.


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

Chris Parson said:


> You are very welcome. I’ve had so much use of the knowledge on this forum so it feels great to be able to participate and contribute.


That’s a great attitude to have, and very much appreciated. I have one I just cut out last night to work on before I came to work, but when I finish that one, the owl will be my next attempt, I like the design quite a bit.


----------



## Chris Parson (Jun 10, 2013)

pmamolosr said:


> That’s a great attitude to have, and very much appreciated. I have one I just cut out last night to work on before I came to work, but when I finish that one, the owl will be my next attempt, I like the design quite a bit.


Sweet! What an honour!  I am truly looking forward to your take on the owl.


----------



## kennyhylander (2 mo ago)

Snygg


----------

